# Garmin shut off due to low battery during ride. Track recoverable?



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Title pretty much says it. Due to some circumstances, I hadn't been on my bike in a while. I went for a ride just now with my ForeRunner 610. (And a bike, of course.) There wasn't much charge on it to begin with and it shut down during the ride.

So I have it on charge now and it just did its sync routine. Nothing from today is visible, and I don't see it in the history either. The watch also doesn't believe it's in the middle of a ride.

Did I lose the track? Not that it's so important, but I do get a kick out of being able to look at them. If I didn't lose the track, how do I find it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think it's lost. My wife has let her Forerunner 205 die on runs a few times and when it does, there is no track.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, darn. That's what I get for missing rides for a few weeks. I guess if it comes up again, I'll turn it off.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So along with asking the Internet, I did also Google it and email Garmin support. In case someone else has this question later, here's what Garmin support says.



Garmin Support said:


> Dear Andrew XXXXXX,
> Thank you for contacting Garmin International. I would be happy to assist you with saving the activity on your Forerunner 610. If the watch shut down mid run it may not have reset the timer and saved to your history. Once charged if you power it back on you should have the ability to reset the timer which will then save the activity and you can then upload the run. It is possible the unexpected loss of power caused the run to be corrupted in which case you may not be able to recover it.
> Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.
> With Best Regards,
> ...


I'm a little disappointed that they haven't done something to make the shutdown graceful. Although I guess it's only because a lot of these devices are improving in that regard that I even expect that. Anyway, it would seem that since I didn't find my Garmin still recording when I attached it to the charger (and since I recorded more stuff yesterday) the interrupted track is just lost. Oh well.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I am having premature shut downs on my Garmin 500. This is the third ride long enough to do this > 1 hour. Since it supposedly should do more like 16 hours, I am puzzled. The first time it was recharged to 100% and it was a week before I rode, so I figured it lost charge. The last two times are fresh of the charger reading 100%

I was stopped to fix a flat today and it went into hibernation and fired back up as soon as I rode away. About 30 minutes later is was signaling shutdown.

I am contemplating contacting the vendor. Before I did, I checked here for like issues and input before doing that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

This is something else. A battery that can run an active Garmin for 16 hours should be fine with one in a low-power state for a week.

Check that you have the most current software. Then go ahead and warranty it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, just downloaded part of today's ride after it hibernated and I restarted ride. I wasn't fast enough stopping the file to get it saved in time. The sync screen says up to date. 

Thanks. It is pretty darn useless as it sits.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The vendor sent me to Garmin support. It took forever for them to confirm that I was correct, I did have the latest upgrade.

By serial number they knew it was made in 2013 and I bought it last month. So it sat on a shelf for awhile. They recommended I try charging it again. I said that I had charged it from Saturday evening to Tuesday noon. I suggested I turn it on and let it run. Got it running for about 8 hours before I shut it down tonight. Looks like it did not know what 100% charge was and was using the 18-24 month discharge as the "full". So all is well. Thanks.


----------

